# Se me escapan algunas palabras



## Gamen

Buenas noches.

Quisiera traducir la idea de "escapársele a uno algunas palabras". El sentido es "no entender algunas palabras", por ejemplo, cuando una persona habla rápido y no articula ni pronuncia claramente.

La frase en español:

Cuando los chicos hablan en italiano, hablan tan rápido que *algunas palabras se me escapan *y me pierdo.

Mi intento:
La frase marcada en negrita es la que quiero traducir.

Quando i bambini paralano in italiano, parlano così veloce che *alcune parole mi si scappano* e mi perdo.

¿Es correcto "si mi scappano"?
Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Gamen.



Gamen said:


> Quisiera traducir la idea de "escapársele a uno algunas palabras". El sentido es "no entender algunas palabras", por ejemplo, cuando una persona habla rápido y no articula ni pronuncia claramente.



"Mi sono sfuggite alcune parole".



Gamen said:


> Quando i bambini paralano in italiano, parlano così veloce che *alcune parole mi si scappano* e mi perdo.
> ¿Es correcto "si mi scappano"?



No, in italiano non esiste la costruzione del tipo "se me olvidó el libro".

Forse  questa pagina potrebbe interessarti.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Nino. Pensé que en italiano podía decir "mi si scappanp" porque la asocié con otra que pareció similar: "mi ci sento bene" (ahí me siento bien)

¿Podría decir en el ejemplo que di "Mi scappano le parole"/"Mi sono scappate alcune parole"?


----------



## Nino83

Gamen said:


> ¿Podría decir en el ejemplo que di "Mi scappano le parole"/"Mi sono scappate alcune parole"?



In questo contesto usiamo il verbo "scappare" quando nella foga, diciamo delle parole che in verità non volevamo dire, di cui ci pentiamo, ad esempio quando abbiamo esagerato. 

Ad esempio, a scuola un alunno dice una parolaccia. La maestra lo rimprovera e l'alunno dice "Mi scusi, mi è scappata!" (cioè "non la volevo dire!", "non era mia intenzione!"). 
Quando, invece, non capiamo una parola, usiamo verbi come "sfuggire", oppure costruzioni non pronominali, come "non ho afferrato ciò/quello che hai detto", come sinonimo di "capire, comprendere, intendere".


----------



## Gamen

Perfetto. Molto chiara la tua spiegazione. Ho capito "Ti scappa" quello che non vuoi o non devi dire.  "Mentre che ""ti sfuggi" quello che la tua attenzione non può captare o non riesce a captare. In spagnolo diciamo "me perdí". Non sono sicuro se in italiano "Mi sono perso" potrebbe anche essere applicato in questa situazione con il significato di "non riesco a capire tutto quello che dici"
Tante grazie dell'aiuto.
Saluti.


----------



## Nino83

Gamen said:


> Non sono sicuro se in italiano "Mi sono perso" potrebbe anche essere applicato in questa situazione con il significato di "non riesco a capire tutto quello che dici"
> Tante grazie dell'aiuto



Sì, anche in italiano usiamo la stessa identica espressione. 
Prego!


----------



## Gamen

Tante grazie.
Abbi una buona giornata!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ciao Gamen e Nino.
Dunque anzitutto il problema non è su "_scappare_" ma sui pronomi.
"_scappare_" è un termine più colloquiale e significa sia "_fuggire_" che "_sfuggire_".
_Mi è scappata/*s*fuggita una parolaccia_, ho detto (senza volere) una cosa inappropriata.
_La volpe è scappata/fuggita_.

La posizione del pronome di termine (a me) nella tua traduzione è corretta: _mi si è rotto, mi si cerca, mi si chiede_.
In questo caso però, dato che il verbo scappare/fuggire/sfuggire non è riflessivo, la particella "si" non si mette: "mi sono scappate/sfuggite alcune parole".

Quanto al "mi sono perso", come senso logico non è connesso ad alcune parole sfuggite ma al senso dell'intero discorso.
_Mi sono sfuggite alcune parole, dopodiché mi è sfuggito il senso del discorso. Mi sono perso. Non ho capito il senso di quello che hai detto.
_


----------



## Gamen

Molte grazie quasi.Stellar per il tuo intervento.
In Spagnolo "scappare/sfuggire qualcosa a qualcuno" [escapársele, fugársele] si pussono essere doppiamente pronominali, perciò capisco che la struttura in questione può essere impiegata, ma non in italiano -come ho potuto capire- perchè il verbo non é doppiamente pronominale.
Per te, al mio esempio, potrebbe usare tanto "scappare" quanto "sfuggire". Vedo che l'impiego di questi verbi dipende dal punto di vista che si adotte, vero? Per quanto riguarda l'uso di "perdersi nel discurso", in spagnolo succede lo stesso. Il significato sarebbe "non capire una parte del discurso globale" e non una parola isolata qualunque.
Perdóname, me perdí. No te sigo.
Perdonami, mi sono perso. Non ti seguo.

Ciònonostante, in italiano posso usare la struttura per me suggerita ma semprechè il verbo sia riflessivo.
In spagnolo ci sono molti verbi con un uso reflessivo o quasi reflessivo.
Non ricordo quali verbi, però, hanno un uso doppiamente pronominali e quali no.

*Se me* ha dicho que vaya a la reunión (decírsele algo a alguien]= *Mi si* é detto che vada in reunione
*Se me* ha caído el lápiz  [caérsele algo a alguien]= *Mi si* é caduta la matita     * Forse?
Se me* han perdido los anteojos/gafas [perdérsele algo a alguien]= *Si mi* sono persi gli occhiali  *Questa non mi suona!*


----------



## Nino83

Gamen said:


> *Se me* ha dicho que vaya a la reunión (decírsele algo a alguien]= *Mi si* é detto che vada in reunione



Questo sì.
Però in questi casi il verbo non è riflessivo.
"Mi si dice", "mi si è detto" equivalgono a "si dice a me", "si è detto a me", si tratta di "si impersonale" o "si passivante", che nella forma passiva equivale a "mi è detto", "mi è stato detto" o in quella impersonale a "mi dicono", "mi hanno detto". 



Gamen said:


> *Se me* ha caído el lápiz  [caérsele algo a alguien]= *Mi si* é caduta la matita     * Forse?
> Se me* han perdido los anteojos/gafas [perdérsele algo a alguien]= *Si mi* sono persi gli occhiali  *Questa non mi suona!*



Purtroppo no. 
Però si può dire "Mi si sono rotti gli occhiali", "mi si sono strappati i pantaloni", ed il significato è pur sempre quello del _dativo posesivo/simpatético_, cioè di appartenenza ("si sono rotti i miei occhiali", "si sono strappati i miei pantaloni").
In italiano non esiste la forma pronominale di "cadere".

In italiano incontrerai le sequenze "mi si" solo se:
a) c'è un si impersonale o passivante seguito da un complemento di termine: "mi fu detto" > "mi si disse", "mi è stato detto" > "mi si è detto"
b) se il verbo è pronominale e l'oggetto ci appartiene (parte del corpo, vestito o oggetti di cui abbiamo il possesso/proprietà, come l'auto, la casa, la matita, il telefono, la televisione, il tavolo), es. "mi si sono rotti gli occhiali" > "si sono rotti i miei occhiali").

Puoi incontrare, invece, le sequenze "me ne" e "mi ci" con le particelle "ne" e "ci".


----------



## Gamen

Tante grazie della spiegazione Nino!
Leggerò quelle rogole attentamente per capirlo completamente.


----------



## Nino83

In spagnolo si chiamano verbos doblemente pronominales e ammettono la costruzione "se me" + soggetto.

"Las expresiones con se me / se te / se nos / se os implican que el suceso queda fuera del control de la persona y que ésta se ve afectada por ello. Se suele decir que no implican ‘voluntariedad’ o ‘responsabilidad’. En este contexto se habla de expresiones de ‘fuerza mayor’."


----------



## Gamen

Nino83 said:


> Sembra che spagnolo si chiamano verbos doblemente pronominales e ammettono la costruzione "se me" + soggetto.



Certo. Abbiamo vari verbi di questo tipo in spagnolo dove c'e una particella "se" e un dativo superfluo. In italiano ci esistono, ma ci sono meno forse (Esempio: "mi si disse")
I verbi doppiamente pronominali del spagnolo non hanno sempre una equivalenza o corrispondenza in italiano.

_*Se me antojó* un helado. Ho avuto voglia di prendere un gelato.
No *se me ocurre* nada. Non mi viene nulla/niente in mente.
*Se me cayó* él lápiz. Mi é caduta la matita.
*Se me quedó* la cartera adentro_. Mi é rimasta dentro la borsa.

Mi é caduta la matita. E' correto, Vero?
Ma in italiano il verbo "cadere", como hai appuntato, non é doppiamente pronominale.


----------



## Nino83

Gamen said:


> Certo. Abbiamo vari verbi di questo tipo dove c'e una particella "se" e un dativo. In italiano esistono, ma ci sono meno forse (Esempio: "mi si disse")



La costruzione spagnola "se me" che indica *involontarietà*, *accidentalità*, in italiano non c'è. Esprimiamo questa situazione con avverbi.
I verbi doppiamente pronominali in spagnolo enfatizzano proprio l'involontarietà (me olvidé vs. se me olvidó). In italiano non ci sono verbi doppiamente pronominali. 



Gamen said:


> Mi é caduta la matita. E' correto? Ma in italiano non é doppiamente pronominale.



Si, in questo caso perché il significato è quello del _dativo possessivo_ ("è caduta la mia matita"). Infatti non è doppiamente pronominale (cioè non c'è "mi si è caduta") perché ciò avviene o quando c'è un "si impersonale/passivante" + dativo o quando c'è un verbo pronominale + dativo (possessivo). Non essendo il verbo "cadere" pronominale, c'è solo il "mi" (dativo possessivo).


----------



## Gamen

Hai ragione che non esiste la struttura italiana "se me" con il valore o sfumatura che ha in espagnolo di "involuntarietà", "accidentalità". Non lo sapevo.
Questo capitolo della grammatica italiana é nuovo per me.
E' stato molto interessante questo filo e ho imparato un sacco.


----------



## Nino83

Una regola semplice può essere la seguente.
Se in italiano incontri la struttura "mi si", la particella "si" proviene o da un "si passivante/impersonale" o da un verbo pronominale. In caso contrario ci sarà un solo pronome (o il "si" o il "mi").


----------



## Gamen

Perfetto! Chiarissimo. Grazie. Lo prenderò in considerazione!
Devo continuare a studiare per fissare.


----------

